# Help With Test Results



## pottsiepa (Apr 26, 2013)

My doctor did some tests again to check my thyroid due to symptoms. I had these tests done in 2010 and they said everything was fine. Here are my latest results as of 4/11/13. Can anyone help with understanding these?

TSH 3.717 (normal range .3-5.0)
Free T4 .79 (normal range .58-1.64)
Free T3 2.56 (normal range 2.20-4.10)

6/29/10
TSH 3.130 (normal range .3-5.0)
Free T4 1.00 (normal range .58-1.64)
Free T3 2.65 (normal range 2.20-4.10)

5/22/10
TSH 2.821 (normal range .3-5.0)
Free T4 .80 (normal range.58-1.64)


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Based on those current numbers, you look pretty hypo. Your TSH is elevated and both your FT3 and FT4 are too low. How do you feel? Are you on any kind of thyroid medication?


----------



## pottsiepa (Apr 26, 2013)

I am always tired and hit a low around 2:30 PM everyday where I could sleep. In the evening I could go to bed by 8:00 PM. Over the last 3 years I continue to gain weight and I go to the gym regularly and nothing helps. Very frustrating!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, I agree...hypo!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

pottsiepa said:


> My doctor did some tests again to check my thyroid due to symptoms. I had these tests done in 2010 and they said everything was fine. Here are my latest results as of 4/11/13. Can anyone help with understanding these?
> 
> TSH 3.717 (normal range .3-5.0)
> Free T4 .79 (normal range .58-1.64)
> ...


Wow! Sure does not look fine to me. No way!!! You must feel awful? Very hypothyroid given those numbers.

Have you had antibodies' tests and an ultra-sound?

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

You may need to find a better doctor.

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.


----------



## pottsiepa (Apr 26, 2013)

The last time those tests were done was on 6/29/10. Here are the results:
Anti-TPO <10 normal <35
Anti-TG <20 normal <41


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

pottsiepa said:


> The last time those tests were done was on 6/29/10. Here are the results:
> Anti-TPO <10 normal <35
> Anti-TG <20 normal <41


It sure would be a good idea to get the tests run again and also an ultra-sound.

And a doctor who does not cut back your thyroxine just when you are feeling good. Dang!


----------



## pottsiepa (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks I am not on any meds at all. When I first had the test run in 2010 they felt everything was fine. I think I need to push it now.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

You need to be on some kind of replacement meds with those numbers; it's no wonder you're exhausted and struggling with weight loss.


----------



## pottsiepa (Apr 26, 2013)

Well I was at the doctors this week and she prescribed 25 mcg of levothyroxine and will recheck labs in 6 weeks. She said my T3 and T4 are fine but I think they are low. What would be the drug to prescribe for T3 and T4. My sister is hypo and she is on cytomel and synthroid.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I think you'll want to start w/ the 25 of levo, retest at six weeks and reassess at that point. Cytomel might be a great option at some point but its a really good idea to start low with the "basic" drug, increase slowly and add other drugs as needed.


----------



## pottsiepa (Apr 26, 2013)

I just received my latest test result after being on levothyroxine 25 mcg for 6 weeks. Can someone please let me know what they think.

TSH 3.502 normal range (0.3-5.0)
FT4 .88 normal range (.58-1.64)
FT3 3.15 normal range (2.20-4.10)
ANTI-TPO <10 normal range <34)

My old references are above.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

pottsiepa said:


> I just received my latest test result after being on levothyroxine 25 mcg for 6 weeks. Can someone please let me know what they think.
> 
> TSH 3.502 normal range (0.3-5.0)
> FT4 .88 normal range (.58-1.64)
> ...


Hmmmmmmmmmmm; you may not be there yet. Doctor won't raise your Levothyroxine with your TSH that high?

Most of us feel best w/TSH @ 1.0 or less and the FREES in the 75% range of the range provided by your lab.

How do you feel; that would be important criteria?


----------



## pottsiepa (Apr 26, 2013)

I go back to the doctor on Wednesday to see what she wants to do. What do you think about my FT4? Just trying to get my thoughts together before I go back.


----------

